# Yale Veterans Summit



## Marauder06 (Mar 13, 2015)

A lot of goodness happening in New Haven on APR 10-11:
http://yaleveteranssummit.squarespace.com/


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 13, 2015)

I would like to attend this.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 13, 2015)

This looks so awesome.  The total cost of admission looks a little steep, though.

EDIT: Looks like I missed the "Non-Yale student" option.  I blame the pain meds.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 13, 2015)

Interesting because it may be a trend. Boston College (the wife's alma mater and a noted liberal bastion) just hosted a Vietnam Veteran Alumni panel in which 4 former BC grads who'd served in Vietnam answered student's questions. Very illuminating. All were former infantry officers, one was SF, and all had significant combat experience. The one thing that the students had a hard time wrapping their heads around was why many Americans blamed the troops for the failures of policy.

Definately something of a breakthrough for Yale to do this. The post-draft era has widened the gap between the warriors and the people they defend.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 13, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> Interesting because it may be a trend. Boston College (the wife's alma mater and a noted liberal bastion) just hosted a Vietnam Veteran Alumni panel in which 4 former BC grads who'd served in Vietnam answered student's questions. Very illuminating. All were former infantry officers, one was SF, and all had significant combat experience. The one thing that the students had a hard time wrapping their heads around was why many Americans blamed the troops for the failures of policy.
> 
> Definately something of a breakthrough for Yale to do this. The post-draft era has widened the gap between the warriors and the people they defend.



Yale is actually a very vet-friendly school.  I think I mentioned here before the trepidation I felt before actually starting classes, I never had any major negative experiences related to my status as a veteran while I was there.


----------

